# Who will open First?



## skiNEwhere (Sep 22, 2017)

Even if it's only for 24 hours, then they close again


----------



## machski (Sep 22, 2017)

Sunday River, now that Locke and T2 are back in play.  They need a good early snowmaking effort after the gaffs last year.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 22, 2017)

Mt. Bachelor just announced they are opening this weekend!


----------



## machski (Sep 22, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Mt. Bachelor just announced they are opening this weekend!


No doubt, they just got a ton of snow.  The Sierras did too.  Just got out of Truckee airport in time yesterday morning (or unfortunately though I didn't have any gear with me).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Sep 23, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Mt. Bachelor just announced they are opening this weekend!


NO they are not.  They are open only for snowseeing this weekend.  Skis/boards/bikes will not be allowed on the lift.  They have a small jib park set up near the base, I don't call that open for skiing.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2017)

Are we talking northeast?  Then it will Be Sunday River or Killington as usual.  It talking North America - A Basin. But there are an infinite list of opportunities for others.  The three mentioned are generally the case.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiberg (Sep 25, 2017)

Loveland.  It's always Loveland.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2017)

skiberg said:


> Loveland.  It's always Loveland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Last year A Basin October 21st - Loveland well November 4th.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 25, 2017)

Snow guns running at Abasin as we speak!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Snow guns running at Abasin as we speak!



Blowing out the mice I'd suspect, it's going to get really warm in CO next week.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 25, 2017)

I presume you're right, but their forecast does show ~ 3+ inches over the next week or so.  Still, I get it as it's too early, but one can dream!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 25, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blowing out the mice I'd suspect, it's going to get really warm in CO next week.



They are blowing snow. Forecast actually shows below average temps with lows in the high 20's to low 30's, so an early opening is not completely out of the question. 

I don't think Loveland will open first. They have more acreage to cover than A-Basin.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blowing out the mice I'd suspect, it's going to get really warm in CO next week.



Looks like CO is going to be under the blow torch again all season.  CO skiers are being advised to seek long term rentals in Utah or the Sierras this year.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2017)

With the race again at killington my money is on them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiberg (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't say that I just booked a trip to Breck. I like this forecast a bit better than NOAA. This is from a UK site.


----------



## machski (Sep 26, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> With the race again at killington my money is on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


That has nothing to do with the early season terrain on Killington Peak.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2017)

machski said:


> That has nothing to do with the early season terrain on Killington Peak.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Maybe maybe not.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Sep 26, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Maybe maybe not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Based on what I saw last season, nothing.  I did not see them making snow on more terrain in North Ridge any faster than they usually do.  Superstar was lit top to bottom, but public can't touch that til after the Cup.  So no, the cup makes no difference on their opening.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Sep 27, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blowing out the mice I'd suspect, it's going to get really warm in CO next week.


Warm next week in the 70's but that is along the 25 from Ft Collins down to Pueblo and east.  West into the mountains in the 50's during the day or lowered and cold sub 32 at night.  They got this!

There at two very distinct climate areas in Colorado. Eastern below 7000 ft and lower then Mountain 8000ft to 14,000. Blow torch on Ft Collins or Denver means nothing.  Blow torch in Keystone well then skiing is in trouble.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Sep 27, 2017)

Methinks Sunday River will have some snowmakers and a video crew on standby Friday and Saturday nights as it may get cold enough for some snowmaking.  Long-range this forecast sucks for any chance of cold weather in the northeast.  No early or mid October opening this year it looks like.



That's the NOAA temp outlook for October 5-11.  70%+ chance of above average temps.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 27, 2017)

skiberg said:


> Loveland.  It's always Loveland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



A-Basin has been routinely beating them recently. Their run is significantly shorter.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2017)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/10/03/a-basin-hints-at-opening-next-friday/


----------



## slatham (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes based on what I see on the CAM, what Al wrote, and what the forecast models look like, I'd say next week.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blowing out the mice I'd suspect, it's going to get really warm in CO next week.



Warmed up so much that it snowed like gang busters at Loveland and A Basin!  I Like it.  Plus there must have been lots of white mice at Loveland and A Basin.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> With the race again at killington my money is on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Maybe in the northeast.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2017)

I hate articles like this!  While I agree about their October picks - I do think Killington should have been mentioned. 

https://www.skimag.com/ski-resort-life/ski-area-opening-dates-2017


----------



## machski (Oct 3, 2017)

dlague said:


> I hate articles like this!  While I agree about their October picks - I do think Killington should have been mentioned.
> 
> https://www.skimag.com/ski-resort-life/ski-area-opening-dates-2017


They were mentioned at October 28th.  Crap list, no way Sunday River doesn't open until November 25th this year.  Must be based on opening dates last year.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2017)

machski said:


> They were mentioned at October 28th.  Crap list, no way Sunday River doesn't open until November 25th this year.  Must be based on opening dates last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yup my bad - what is with the targeted date. They should say mid to late October instead.  Once Killington commits they go like gang busters.


----------



## machski (Oct 4, 2017)

dlague said:


> Yup my bad - what is with the targeted date. They should say mid to late October instead.  Once Killington commits they go like gang busters.


Like I said, this list seems to just post last year's opening dates.  Sunday River opened late November due to Locke being down for overhaul early season.  That won't be the case this year, yet they were tagged with a Nov. 25th opening.  Crap.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 5, 2017)

Sunday River confirmed on the community board they will be opening ASAP on upper Locke this season.  Ski's date they posted for SR was not from the resort.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Oct 5, 2017)

machski said:


> Sunday River confirmed on the community board they will be opening ASAP on upper Locke this season.  Ski's date they posted for SR was not from the resort.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



  I got this info too from a pretty Good Source too.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 5, 2017)

Just noticed on the North Ridge cam that K has guns setup on Rime ready to go.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just noticed on the North Ridge cam that K has guns setup on Rime ready to go.



Small window next week then slight warm up them the following week looks very promising.!


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2017)

Well no one mentioned it but - Timberline Lodge & Ski Area for the steal! This weekend - October 7th.


----------



## benski (Oct 5, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just noticed on the North Ridge cam that K has guns setup on Rime ready to go.



Does that mean anything?why wait for freezing weather to set up.


----------



## Jully (Oct 5, 2017)

machski said:


> Like I said, this list seems to just post last year's opening dates.  Sunday River opened late November due to Locke being down for overhaul early season.  That won't be the case this year, yet they were tagged with a Nov. 25th opening.  Crap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Lists like this come out every year. Its dumb.


----------



## Jully (Oct 5, 2017)

benski said:


> Does that mean anything?why wait for freezing weather to set up.



It means STOKE!


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2017)

benski said:


> Does that mean anything?why wait for freezing weather to set up.


You second question is point on.  Killington does that the smart way.  Line up the guns and when cold hit flip the switch sorta speak.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 6, 2017)

dlague said:


> You second question is point on.  Killington does that the smart way.  Line up the guns and when cold hit flip the switch sorta speak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



I bet the guns are ready to go on Superstar as well, with the World Cup coming up.


----------



## bushpilot (Oct 6, 2017)

I am liking my move to Southern Oregon! Can't wait for Mt Ashland to open but this sounds like the next  best thing. 

Timberline To Open Palmer For Skiing This Weekend

By Ski Oregon | on October 5, 2017 Feature
unnamed
Weather permitting, Timberline will be opening Palmer on weekends for advanced skiing and snowboarding starting Oct. 7 and 8. Lift tickets will be available for purchase at Timberline’s Wy’East Day Lodge. Get your 2017/2018 Timberline Season Pass and use it this weekend!

Early season snow conditions are exceptionally variable with the possibility of ice in the mornings and thaw in the afternoon. Skiers and riders are urged to use extreme caution. We strongly recommend Palmer for advanced skiers and snowboarders only.

Stay tuned to Timberline Lodge Conditions for future operating times and lift schedule.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 6, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> I am liking my move to Southern Oregon! Can't wait for Mt Ashland to open but this sounds like the next  best thing.
> 
> Timberline To Open Palmer For Skiing This Weekend
> 
> ...


Enjoy and post some pics. It will likely be only Palmer to the mid station, but it will be great to get out this early.  Think snow. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> I am liking my move to Southern Oregon! Can't wait for Mt Ashland to open but this sounds like the next  best thing.
> 
> Timberline To Open Palmer For Skiing This Weekend
> 
> ...


Yup I mentioned they are going for the first open steal (post 34) after A Basin mentioned opening in about a week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 9, 2017)

A-Basin and Loveland look very, very close to opening in the next few days. Was snowing this morning too with temps in the low teens.

A-Basin


Loveland


----------



## dlague (Oct 10, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> A-Basin and Loveland look very, very close to opening in the next few days. Was snowing this morning too with temps in the low teens.
> 
> A-Basin
> View attachment 22761
> ...


Plus they made snow all day yesterday through Tuesday morning  before day time  get unfavorable.  Hopefully that does the trick!  

BTW this cold air is moving to the Northeast and I bet Killington goes for it next week as well as Sunday River.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Plus they made snow all day yesterday through Tuesday morning  before day time  get unfavorable.  Hopefully that does the trick!
> 
> BTW this cold air is moving to the Northeast and I bet Killington goes for it next week as well as Sunday River.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes, but it will modify before it gets here and not be anywhere near as cold when it does.  K and SR may have a window next week, I don't see them trying the very narrow to likely rain this week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2017)

machski said:


> Yes, but it will modify before it gets here and not be anywhere near as cold when it does.  K and SR may have a window next week, I don't see them trying the very narrow to likely rain this week.


Yeah it's gonna be hard for anyone to open in Oct this season

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 10, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yeah it's gonna be hard for anyone to open in Oct this season
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 10, 2017)

A-Basin announced they are opening Friday


----------



## dlague (Oct 10, 2017)

Will be skiing this weekend

https://opensnow.com/news/post/arapahoe-basin-will-open-for-the-2017-18-season-on-friday-october-13

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 10, 2017)

There's some hope for next Monday night-Wednesday morning but it looks marginal just to make snow...impossible to open.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> ..........BTW this cold air is moving to the Northeast and I bet Killington goes for it next week as well as Sunday River.



Let's hope the cold-to-warm air mass oscillations cease and desist here in the East(...in my dreams, I know:lol, but those areas near the Divide look so nice....  Think I'll really enjoy the addition of the MaxPass...but I know what's gonna happen after just three days at one area with nice conditions...


----------



## slatham (Oct 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Plus they made snow all day yesterday through Tuesday morning  before day time  get unfavorable.  Hopefully that does the trick!
> 
> BTW this cold air is moving to the Northeast and I bet Killington goes for it next week as well as Sunday River.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Unfortunately that NE cold shot has been fading on the models and is followed by another warm up. Better signals for a deeper and longer, snowmaking quality shot are circa 10/25 or so. Caveat is that it is a bit away, but its been consistent on the models for several days and other factors - MJO, Teleconnections, re-curving typhoon - have hinted at it for over a week. Biggest question is afterwards - does it go back to a warm pattern, normal, or do we get lucky and we're off to the races? Heck even "normal" and we're off to the races!


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2017)

Cold morning in the valleys today but summit of Mount Washington was 46 at 915am with SW winds.  Even warmer at 4300' on auto road, 53!!  Fall can be such a tease.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 13, 2017)

I bet Killington blows Monday into Monday night and then again Tuesday.  In previous years they'd wait till they saw a window where they'd be able to open but last year they blew in early October on the top half of North Ridge for a night when it was certain they wouldn't be able to open.  I think with the World Cup they're just going to blow whenever it's cold enough and hope it doesn't all melt away before the next cold spell.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I bet Killington blows Monday into Monday night and then again Tuesday.  In previous years they'd wait till they saw a window where they'd be able to open but last year they blew in early October on the top half of North Ridge for a night when it was certain they wouldn't be able to open.  I think with the World Cup they're just going to blow whenever it's cold enough and hope it doesn't all melt away before the next cold spell.



Seeing temps in the 40's for Monday and Tuesday during the day at about 3600 ft. Monday night they could blow.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I bet Killington blows Monday into Monday night and then again Tuesday.  In previous years they'd wait till they saw a window where they'd be able to open but last year they blew in early October on the top half of North Ridge for a night when it was certain they wouldn't be able to open.  I think with the World Cup they're just going to blow whenever it's cold enough and hope it doesn't all melt away before the next cold spell.



My thoughts as well. Definitely blow anytime they can on Superstar (assuming it is more than like a 30 minute window lol). I think they might hold off on North Ridge though. Last year they had a prolonged test in mid-October because they wanted to see if they could blow on the ridge and on SS at the same time (at least that is what I heard).


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 13, 2017)

Since they are committed to the World Cup, I think they will blow at any chance they get.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 13, 2017)

Killington will have Monday night (one night) to blow and then the rest of the week is too warm even at night.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 13, 2017)

A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that from today?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 13, 2017)

Webcam shot drom a few minutes ago. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 13, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Is that from today?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Thats not skiing, its waiting in a line with a few turns...


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely nuts. Its a Friday!! IIRC it gets less crazy on non-Saturdays.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It reminds me of an old caricature (couldn't find it) of a long lineup, so long that it started at the top of the ski run. High Noon isn't very long. The first few days of Colorado October skiing is often a zoo.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 13, 2017)

I forgot to mention, that Timberline opened the Pucci lift today only, unfortunately Magic and Palmer are closed (whiteout conditions). They got 24" in the last 48 hours. 

https://www.timberlinelodge.com/conditions

MT. Rose is planning to open on October 27. Can't wait for the East to open something.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. *Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line*



Why anyone would have any desire to do this, I have no idea.

And it's like this every year presumably, because last year someone posted the same picture and it looked even worse.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why anyone would have any desire to do this, I have no idea.
> 
> And it's like this every year presumably, because last year someone posted the same picture and it looked even worse.



Actually saw a nice timeline someone put together on PugSki showing how the line has gotten WAY worse starting in 2007. Could easily have just been when the pics were taken, but 10 increasingly horrific line pictures in a row really piqued my interest.


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why anyone would have any desire to do this, I have no idea.
> 
> And it's like this every year presumably, because last year someone posted the same picture and it looked even worse.


Really?  Many do it in the east too at Killington and SR every year.  And neither in the east is a HSQ.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cute...

[video]http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/10/13/a-basin-is-open-for-business-and-the-colorado-ski-season-has-officially-begun/[/video]

When you need a helicopter to capture footage of the whole line....:-?


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> That's cute...
> 
> [video]http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/10/13/a-basin-is-open-for-business-and-the-colorado-ski-season-has-officially-begun/[/video]
> 
> When you need a helicopter to capture footage of the whole line....:-?



You gotta think that opening day alone makes a big dent in how much it costs to run early season with snowmaking.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 14, 2017)

ss20 said:


> That's cute...
> 
> [video]http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/10/13/a-basin-is-open-for-business-and-the-colorado-ski-season-has-officially-begun/[/video]
> 
> When you need a helicopter to capture footage of the whole line....:-?



That line has more vertical than some ski areas ...literally a third of the open vert:sad:


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A Basin now. Any longer line and there's no skiing. Just line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First day anywhere is redonculous! We will go on Sunday and the line will be much better.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2017)

K is planning to make some show snow this evening. Hopefully better temps return soon.


----------



## benski (Oct 16, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> K is planning to make some show snow this evening. Hopefully better temps return soon.



No doubt that can do it. Not that it would last.


----------



## benski (Oct 16, 2017)

I bet Sunday river makes a little snow tonight too.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 16, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> K is planning to make some show snow this evening. Hopefully better temps return soon.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2017)

They've been doing it long enough to know the marketing value far surpasses the immediate cost.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2017)

The K-Zone people are confident that snow will be made.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2017)

K-Zone says snow is being made.  Let's go!!!  

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=43217

Setting my alarm for 6:45am tomorrow to check out the webcam at first light!!!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2017)

Instagram shot from this afternoon perhaps?  It's the top part of Rime you can't see from the webcam.  


https://www.instagram.com/p/BaVE7OmBBrV/?tagged=beast365


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2017)

Yea, it was crowded. This is what the line looked like right before the first chair was sent up. But the wait wasn't that bad. The lift line started out with only 3 or 4 queues, which is why the line went so far up the hill. As soon as they opened though, they added more queues.

I took the singles line 6 times, and the longest I waited was 18 minutes.


----------



## urungus (Oct 17, 2017)

Sadly it doesn’t look like the snow at K-mart is going to stick:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks to be full on production mode.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like snowmaking at the top of Rime and Superstar per the 360 Cam.  

https://killington.roundshot.com/peaklodge/


----------



## benski (Oct 17, 2017)

Sunday River Claims to have also made snow.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 17, 2017)

benski said:


> Sunday River Claims to have also made snow.



Can't tell clearly ,but looks like Aurora an Locke.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 17, 2017)

bad link


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 17, 2017)

Cannon testing this morning.Said they are making snow next week.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 17, 2017)

What happened to the Superstar cam and the mountain view cam so we can see whats happening at K?


----------



## machski (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't see any in Aurora from the Skiesta cam, but upper T2 looks to have some whiteness to it while nothing else does.
http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.shtml

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Oct 17, 2017)

looked White am today in aurora, but could have been the camera Reflection early.

The word is just T2.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 17, 2017)

SR's website is showing they are making snow on T2 trying to get open whenever they can.  For the first time this year, I am feeling like ski season is nearly on us, with the weather being nice out!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2017)

More marketing fluff - they know it's going to be gone in days.


----------



## machski (Oct 17, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> More marketing fluff - they know it's going to be gone in days.


Probably, but even if they just retain a few patches here and there til the next cold snap, it can help with that next effort.  They need a strong showing this fall anyway so it is likely money well spent.  And not just for public skiing, for their ski camp business from teams as well after last year.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 17, 2017)

machski said:


> Probably, but even if they just retain a few patches here and there til the next cold snap, it can help with that next effort.  They need a strong showing this fall anyway so it is likely money well spent.  And not just for public skiing, for their ski camp business from teams as well after last year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Publicity for sure. Really nice to see them blowing. Hopefully the next cold snap is extended though so 1) they don't have to throw more money at melting snow and 2) we get to SKI.

I hope they make that picture of the snowmaking into a poster though. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 17, 2017)

Heres what SR says:Cue the Snowguns

In the early morning of October 17, temps dipped well into the 20's and that was our cue from Mother Nature. Snowmakers blasted the snowguns on T2 until just after sunrise. This wasn't a test (like on September 29). This was the real deal. Despite the warmup we see at the end of the week, we turned on the guns because we promised to make snow at any chance we can. And that's exactly what we're going to do.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 17, 2017)

SR this morning


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 17, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> SR this morning


Wow, those leaves are impressive. Haven't even changed here in Southern NY. I think they're gonna fall of the trees green, or brown.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 17, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Wow, those leaves are impressive. Haven't even changed here in Southern NY. I think they're gonna fall of the trees green, or brown.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm honestly surprised by the amount of color. I saw a sad picture of a brown Franconia Notch the other day, so I thought we weren't seeing colors like that this fall.

I also love the look of white snow against beautiful foliage. I hope to ski in it soon!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 17, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Wow, those leaves are impressive. Haven't even changed here in Southern NY. I think they're gonna fall of the trees green, or brown.



I'm a bit surprised too. I was up in the Finger Lakes region of NY this weekend and was very disappointed in the colors. Lots of early leaf dropping on some trees combined with green leaves on other trees.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2017)

A filter can make those muted colors pop. I'm guessing they used one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 17, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> A filter can make those muted colors pop. I'm guessing they used one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



It was also sunrise by the look of things, which will look better anyway! A filter would be lame, but probably true.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2017)

Filter and no filter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2017)

I know this is over a trail from the actual snow making but looks like most melted away already -


----------



## mbedle (Oct 18, 2017)

Temps at the Killington summit are going to be mostly in the 50s day and night for the next week.


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2017)

Well - Colorado will have a choice of where to go skiing since Loveland is opening on Friday and A Basin is opening more terrain.  Day 2 will be in the books on Friday.

A Basin skied really nice last Sunday - never got scraped off and by mid day small bumps were forming on steeperish sections.  Got there at 9 and left at 2 had a couple IPA and we got ten runs in.  I seems like the man made is drier here and does not refreeze like it does back east - might be in my head.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 18, 2017)

My guess is that Killington opens next Fri. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> My guess is that Killington opens next Fri.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



For Biking or Golf ?


----------



## slatham (Oct 18, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> My guess is that Killington opens next Fri.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Not so sure. Euro is slowing the front down and it doesn't get solidly cold until Saturday 28th. Lots can change. It does seem some cold air is coming in about day 10 and beyond.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 18, 2017)

slatham said:


> Not so sure. Euro is slowing the front down and it doesn't get solidly cold until Saturday 28th. Lots can change. It does seem some cold air is coming in about day 10 and beyond.



I doubt you'll see skiing on Friday. It's all about the transition at this point. We're too far out to talk details, but there's lot of juice to work with. I posted an update today:
http://www.***************************/blogs/entry/11-october-regime-change/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 19, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I doubt you'll see skiing on Friday. It's all about the transition at this point. We're too far out to talk details, but there's lot of juice to work with. I posted an update today:
> http://www.***************************/blogs/entry/11-october-regime-change/


I'll take Halloween!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I doubt you'll see skiing on Friday. It's all about the transition at this point. We're too far out to talk details, but there's lot of juice to work with. I posted an update today:
> http://www.***************************/blogs/entry/11-october-regime-change/



Nice blog Yeggous. Unfortunately today's models and teleconnections don't look as favorable as they had looked. Transitions like this often come slowly and in steps. But at least it looks like the October heat wave will be broken.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2017)

slatham said:


> Nice blog Yeggous. Unfortunately today's models and teleconnections don't look as favorable as they had looked. Transitions like this often come slowly and in steps. But at least it looks like the October heat wave will be broken.



Yup... Unfortunately this time of year, 10 day out cold trends from the North often get hammered with the influx of warmth, especially as they start drawing in some air from over the warm ocean, as things get closer and closer.  And with the ocean temps of the mid-Atlantic and New England running warmer than typical for this time of year (heck, Long Island Sound is still in the upper 60's!) that moderating factor is going to be a playing as the warm to cold transition starts to happen this year....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> What happened to the Superstar cam and the mountain view cam so we can see whats happening at K?


I found out what happened to that cam.This morning I checked and it was back but its not the same camThis one has a much higher perspective and more to lookers left giving an almost ttb view.I like!http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I found out what happened to that cam.This morning I checked and it was back but its not the same camThis one has a much higher perspective and more to lookers left giving an almost ttb view.I like!http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html



That is awesome. Thanks for point it out. Anyone know what is on the far right lower corner? Looks like a platform or something? Wasn't there last year when I went to WC.


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I found out what happened to that cam.This morning I checked and it was back but its not the same camThis one has a much higher perspective and more to lookers left giving an almost ttb view.I like!http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html



That is awesome. Thanks for point it out. Anyone know what is on the far right lower corner? Looks like a platform or something? Wasn't there last year when I went to WC.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I found out what happened to that cam.This morning I checked and it was back but its not the same camThis one has a much higher perspective and more to lookers left giving an almost ttb view.I like!http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html



Wow...that is a substantially better viewpoint.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Wow...that is a substantially better viewpoint.



Looks to be more HD too. Should be exciting to watch SS this spring on that cam!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2017)

Superstar lift is running right now


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 20, 2017)

slatham said:


> That is awesome. Thanks for point it out. Anyone know what is on the far right lower corner? Looks like a platform or something? Wasn't there last year when I went to WC.


The platform lookers right is a year round bag jump installed over the summer for KMS. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 20, 2017)

slatham said:


> That is awesome. Thanks for point it out. Anyone know what is on the far right lower corner? Looks like a platform or something? Wasn't there last year when I went to WC.



For the new KMS jump bag setup


----------



## ViciousV609 (Oct 22, 2017)

Most likely killington 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2017)

Not great but this is the first I have seen this lovely 4 letter word in a forecast...
Windy. Chance
Showers then
Chance
Rain/*Snow*


----------



## mbedle (Oct 25, 2017)

Things are starting to look really good around the 30th. Should start to see (I would think) a lot of people firing up the guns on the higher elevations.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 26, 2017)

NWS Discussion from the Burlington office!!! 



> For the snow lovers...have gone ahead and added some additional
> detail into the grids...as thinking when best lift/moisture
> arrives this aftn...column cools just enough to support a heavy
> wet snow...mainly above 3500 feet by this evening. RAP 850mb
> ...



I think 5 inches is very optimistic, borderline unrealistic.  Sunday night-Monday morning storm looks like it could produce some high-elevation snow, too.  Then the snowmaking race begins Monday night!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 26, 2017)

This is all dead man walking snow anyway.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2017)

Finally some white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ViciousV609 (Oct 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Finally some white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji869][emoji869]

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 27, 2017)

White and Superstar is running this morning.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2017)

sull1102 said:


> White and Superstar is running this morning.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



It looks like they may be blowing on the North ridge as well. The cam is showing blow over coming across. Or it could be snowing still or just low clouds. Hard to tell


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> It looks like they may be blowing on the North ridge as well. The cam is showing blow over coming across. Or it could be snowing still or just low clouds. Hard to tell


No guns going right now...hopefully next week.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> No guns going right now...hopefully next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Doesn't look good for next week either.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 27, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Doesn't look good for next week either.



This kind of negativity will get you banned!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 27, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> This kind of negativity will get you banned!



It's still only October!


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 28, 2017)

Lets make this rain event the last warm spell of the fall, shall me?  Wash out October, and let the cold begin with nicely filled snow making ponds, and nothing but cold days and nights ahead....


----------



## slatham (Oct 28, 2017)

IF you believe the GFS there is an opportunity to make snow at elevation Tuesday night, but the window at 2,500' is short. Next weekend there could be a 48-60 hour window. Unfortunately the Euro doesn't agree, its a week away, and thereafter it gets warm again.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2017)

When is the last time Killington did not open for at least 1 day in October?

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> When is the last time Killington did not open for at least 1 day in October?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



2014-2015, before that 2010-2011


----------



## ss20 (Oct 29, 2017)

NOAA forecast for the top of Killington- http://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain_enhanced?loc=KILLINGTON%20PEAK

2 degrees colder than the forecast and there's a chance of them opening Thursday.  2 degrees warmer than the forecast and it's unlikely they'll be able to blow any kind of substantial snow.  While people are giving them a 0% chance of opening by November 1, I think it's more of a 15% chance if things work perfectly.  The first step will be tomorrow- how quickly will the cold come in?  Can we get a inch of snow on the ground before this storm runs out of precip?  

This all said...there's so many variables involved and they all have to work out in our favor...it's an astronomically low chance but I do think it's worth watching.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 30, 2017)

Peak forecast is one thing, but what about the base of the Glades Triple? Temps look horrible for much going on this week.

North Ridge


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2017)

Flakes in the air on the North Ridge cam.  Superstar chair is spinning.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 30, 2017)

This is depressing.
That 3" of rain could have been 3 ft of snow!!


----------



## slatham (Oct 30, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> This is depressing.
> That 3" of rain could have been 3 ft of snow!!



Its October. 3' of snow in October is the KISS OF DEATH for a good ski season! Remember the Halloween storm of 11/12? Remember the ski season 11/12?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 30, 2017)

The ground is very warm still. Let the temps drop and get some frost in the ground.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2017)

I see headlamps
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2017)

I see two ATV's...no guns going though...on Reason, at least.


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 30, 2017)

flurries happened at Plattekill today according to face book.


----------



## slatham (Oct 31, 2017)

Guns on at Killington - North Ridge and VERY top of Superstar!

Surprised - I thought tonight they had a chance but not last night. Must be marginal, but better than nothing.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 31, 2017)

Finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Oct 31, 2017)

slatham said:


> Guns on at Killington - North Ridge and VERY top of Superstar!
> 
> Surprised - I thought tonight they had a chance but not last night. Must be marginal, but better than nothing.



Summit of Mt Ellen is only 30 right now...can't imagine K is that much colder, so they are really pushing it. Looks like they will take any chance they get now, no matter how marginal.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2017)

They can blow through tomorrow  ~noon...the next snowmaking window after that is Friday night and Saturday night.  I think a Thursday passholder opening is within the realm of possibility.  Unlikely but possible.  That'd allow them to be open to the general public for the weekend.  More likely is they shut down tomorrow afternoon-Friday and re-build for a Saturday open, or at the latest a Sunday open.  

My uneducated, non-insider, don't-kill-me-I'm-no-expert opinion is that there is a 90% chance a ski lift is spinning in the Northeast Sunday... :beer:


----------



## slatham (Oct 31, 2017)

ss20 said:


> They can blow through tomorrow  ~noon...the next snowmaking window after that is Friday night and Saturday night.  I think a Thursday passholder opening is within the realm of possibility.  Unlikely but possible.  That'd allow them to be open to the general public for the weekend.  More likely is they shut down tomorrow afternoon-Friday and re-build for a Saturday open, or at the latest a Sunday open.
> 
> My uneducated, non-insider, don't-kill-me-I'm-no-expert opinion is that there is a 90% chance a ski lift is spinning in the Northeast Sunday... :beer:



I doubt they can keep the guns going today. Back on tonight, then warm, then back on over weekend - but details critical and far from clear - then warm again, then maybe another cold shot around 11/8.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2017)

slatham said:


> I doubt they can keep the guns going today. Back on tonight, then warm, then back on over weekend - but details critical and far from clear - then warm again, then maybe another cold shot around 11/8.



Temperatures are going to be stable today.  They shouldn't have to shut off the guns.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 31, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Temperatures are going to be stable today.  They shouldn't have to shut off the guns.



If they were marginal to begin with, it wouldn't take much to have to shut down. Mt Ellen summit is up to 31 now (only using them because I don't know of other mountains with summit temps online)


----------



## machski (Oct 31, 2017)

cdskier said:


> If they were marginal to begin with, it wouldn't take much to have to shut down. Mt Ellen summit is up to 31 now (only using them because I don't know of other mountains with summit temps online)


31 is fine so long as the air is nice and dry.  Quite certain they are using K guns and lots of air.  I bet they run longer in marginal without skiers on the trail as well.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 31, 2017)

If they are using Snowmax, they can make snow up to 36 degrees.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 31, 2017)

Assuming forecast remains true - they won't shut down today if possible, they will run until tomorrow. They are operating in the low to mid marginal range now if humidity remains as is temps can still come up a few degrees. After that next attempt is Sat PM when temps begin to come back down.

They do not foresee being able to lay down enough this week to open but will make the call tomorrow. Winds are gusting to 30 mph in the Glades normally that is beyond that you would bother running in.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2017)

Winds and humidity are going to drop significantly tonight.  

A few more guns lit up on Superstar- they're blowing the whole upper headwall now.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Are we all watching the webcams now? Love this time of the year!


----------



## slatham (Oct 31, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Temperatures are going to be stable today.  They shouldn't have to shut off the guns.



Yes looked closer at this and while surface and even 925mb temps look to rise a bit, temps at 850mb are steady, so I would translate that down to the very upper elevations at Killington staying steady. So I agree whatever is running now can keep going, with a move down the mountain late afternoon/evening. Good stuff.


----------



## skiur (Oct 31, 2017)

Rumors are running that K could open tomorrow.  Doubt they would make it to the weekend, but could make a day or two.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2017)

skiur said:


> Rumors are running that K could open tomorrow.  Doubt they would make it to the weekend, but could make a day or two.



I read that too...they've yet to blow at the base of the North Ridge chair so I call BS.  I think they'll blow thru tomorrow afternoon then push things around for a Thursday opening, close Friday, and re-open for the weekend pending minimum damage from the rain.


----------



## Jully (Oct 31, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I read that too...they've yet to blow at the base of the North Ridge chair so I call BS.  I think they'll blow thru tomorrow afternoon then push things around for a Thursday opening, close Friday, and re-open for the weekend pending minimum damage from the rain.



Video this afternoon showed barely anything on the ground. I think if it was one more day at marginal temps than what we currently have then they'd pull it off. I don't see anything before the weekend sadly.


----------



## Higgl (Oct 31, 2017)

Killington opens with a passholders only day first... Does anyone know if a MAX pass holder counts as a "pass holder?"
I know the Max pass is direct-to-lift.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2017)

Higgl said:


> Killington opens with a passholders only day first... Does anyone know if a MAX pass holder counts as a "pass holder?"
> I know the Max pass is direct-to-lift.



I do not think K will consider you a pass holder unless you have a Killington branded pass. Not sure the MAX is direct to lift at K either; perhaps it is but it is not at most of the mountains that participate.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 31, 2017)

Higgl said:


> Killington opens with a passholders only day first... Does anyone know if a MAX pass holder counts as a "pass holder?"
> I know the Max pass is direct-to-lift.


Max was not valid on passholder day last year. Likely it will be the same tomorrow??? Or????

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 31, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I do not think K will consider you a pass holder unless you have a Killington branded pass. Not sure the MAX is direct to lift at K either; perhaps it is but it is not at most of the mountains that participate.



It is DTL at K. https://www.themaxpass.com/fulfillment/

I don't remember hearing anything last year about whether it was allowed or not... But I would suspect you're right that they don't want anything except Beast branded passes.


----------



## machski (Nov 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> It is DTL at K. https://www.themaxpass.com/fulfillment/
> 
> I don't remember hearing anything last year about whether it was allowed or not... But I would suspect you're right that they don't want anything except Beast branded passes.


A note about DTL at Killington with Max Pass early season.  Last year Max Pass did not load the cards to Killington's system early enough and Max Pass holders had to get a day ticket at customer service in KBL.  They were noting Max Pass use manually, this happened the first 2 days I went with the Max last year.  I would recommend dropping by Customer Service or make a call first before just heading to K1 or you could be disappointed and turned back to Customer Service.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 1, 2017)

Killington could possibly try a half day passholder today open, but doubt it.  And with NCP forecast tomorrow, they won't open then.  Probably Sunday at this point, it is suppose to get quite warm and humid Friday.  Best to pass on opening to preserve what they have laid down.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Nov 1, 2017)

Is killington making snow on two trails off North Ridge?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 1, 2017)

from the top, on K zone

Can't copy here, but no opening today.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2017)

Vortex said:


> from the top, on K zone
> 
> Can't copy here, but no opening today.



We tried but we didn't have good enough temps up top to get enough snow  on Rime.  The lower part of the trail does not have enough snow on it to  open.  We will continue to make snow as long as possible today but we  will not get open.  Official word will be out soon.  We will continue to  be aggressive with snowmaking.....

Mike


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2017)

benski said:


> Is killington making snow on two trails off North Ridge?



Rime, Reason, and Upper Superstar.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuck... I better get my ass back to doing some cardio and working out!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 1, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> We tried but we didn't have good enough temps up top to get enough snow  on Rime.  The lower part of the trail does not have enough snow on it to  open.  We will continue to make snow as long as possible today but we  will not get open.  Official word will be out soon.  We will continue to  be aggressive with snowmaking.....
> 
> Mike




Thanks,

What I tried to do. My work computer does not like this site.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2017)

They're still blowing down to the base of North Ridge and the Superstar/Launch Pad intersection, which surprises me.  They were supposed to lose temps pretty quickly this morning.  There's essentially no wind on the webcams.  That's very good for production.  

I'm still betting on a Thursday opening.


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2017)

ss20 said:


> They're still blowing down to the base of North Ridge and the Superstar/Launch Pad intersection, which surprises me.  They were supposed to lose temps pretty quickly this morning.  There's essentially no wind on the webcams.  That's very good for production.
> 
> I'm still betting on a Thursday opening.



I'd love to be wrong and have a Thursday opening (because that would mean I could probably ski this weekend/early next week as a non-passholder), but I don't see that at this point. My bet is Sunday at the earliest. I personally hope and plan to ditch work sometime early next week for my first day and then ski the following weekend.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 1, 2017)

Why on the superstar cam is the lift spinning?  It was yesterday, this morning and just now when I looked.  Seems like unnecessary hours to be putting on it.


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 1, 2017)

To get the snowmakers up. And to keep the grips from freezing in case the wind shifts.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 1, 2017)

Snow making still going on Rime and Reason!  Looking at the camera now!


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Snow making still going on Rime and Reason!  Looking at the camera now!



I saw that too just a few minutes ago. Pretty crazy. The peak cam does show some snow down by the bottom terminal of the triple. Almost certainly minimal accumulation, but still great to see!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> I saw that too just a few minutes ago. Pretty crazy. The peak cam does show some snow down by the bottom terminal of the triple. Almost certainly minimal accumulation, but still great to see!



Still blowing lower on the mtn on Superstar.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 1, 2017)

Man now I am itching to get out... I still need to pick up my gunstock pass though at the ski and snowboard expo.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2017)

You have to give them credit for the go for it attitude. With temps and increased humidity it must be so borderline this afternoon. But they're still blasting!


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2017)

slatham said:


> You have to give them credit for the go for it attitude. With temps and increased humidity it must be so borderline this afternoon. But they're still blasting!



I'm amazed snow is still coming out of those guns right now!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2017)

They have to be trying for tomorrow to still be blowing at this point.  North Ridge cam is iced over so it's definitely "marginal" at best right now.  

Even if they can't open, this has been one of the most impressive and dedicated snowmaking runs made by any mountain that I've seen.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 1, 2017)

A few hundred CFM and only 10 gpm (those hydrants are just cracked open) will nucleate in some pretty high wet bulbs. Lotta air and $ for not much to show for it.

They're planning on shutting down this evening if they haven't already.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> A few hundred CFM and only 10 gpm (those hydrants are just cracked open) will nucleate in some pretty high wet bulbs. Lotta air and $ for not much to show for it.
> 
> They're planning on shutting down this evening if they haven't already.



Pretty close to the exact opposite of what you want!


----------



## benski (Nov 1, 2017)

Do Killington and Sunday River have custom guns?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes the K guns (K2000/3000) were designed and built by Killington many moons ago. Similarly the SR7 aka ASC guns were designed and built by Sunday River many moons ago.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> It is DTL at K. https://www.themaxpass.com/fulfillment/



Nice. At Tremblant too, another trip on my list this season.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 2, 2017)

So looking at the Northridge cam did K lose a lot with the warmth/fog/rain since yesterday? Or was production just that low to begin with? Or is that camera angle a bit misleading and not giving a good view of what they were able to make?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm sure they didn't have that great of production.  The ground is likely not frozen, etc.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 2, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm sure they didn't have that great of production.  The ground is likely not frozen, etc.


How could the ground possibly be frozen at this point?


----------



## tumbler (Nov 2, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> Yes the K guns (K2000/3000) were designed and built by Killington many moons ago. Similarly the SR7 aka ASC guns were designed and built by Sunday River many moons ago.



I think the K guns use more air than the SR7.  I liked the SR7, made some good snow.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 2, 2017)

I would have to look at ours (we have both), but I think the K3000 will take up to 600 CFM if you have it. The K2000 a few hundred.

Never had the pleasure to use an SR7, the closest thing I have used is an Omichron. That's another great gun.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 3, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> I would have to look at ours (we have both), but I think the K3000 will take up to 600 CFM if you have it. The K2000 a few hundred.
> 
> Never had the pleasure to use an SR7, the closest thing I have used is an Omichron. That's another great gun.



The SR7 used just a little but lees air than the small ratnik.  This was many moons ago so I could be wrong.  The SR7 made a nice lighter snow than the ratnicks.  I loved the really big ratniks though, they could crank out the snow.


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 3, 2017)

cdskier said:


> So looking at the Northridge cam did K lose a lot with the warmth/fog/rain since yesterday? Or was production just that low to begin with? Or is that camera angle a bit misleading and not giving a good view of what they were able to make?



Sure looks like they lost a lot.  They lost everything on Superstar headwall.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2017)

moguler6 said:


> Sure looks like they lost a lot.  They lost everything on Superstar headwall.



Wow just looked at the webcams. North ridge is pretty much gone as well. nice fall grass watering!


----------



## SnowRider (Nov 3, 2017)

They really jumped the gun on blowing snow. I get the excitement and pressure to produce for the World Cup, but someone must be capable of reading a weather report over there. 

Either way, weather is looking great for next week with the potential for a few around the clock days.


----------



## Jully (Nov 3, 2017)

SnowRider said:


> They really jumped the gun on blowing snow. I get the excitement and pressure to produce for the World Cup, but someone must be capable of reading a weather report over there.
> 
> Either way, weather is looking great for next week with the potential for a few around the clock days.



I think they thought there was a good enough chance they could open that they did it. Many years K blows snow for early season and then loses most of it if not all of it. They don't wish for it to happen, but it is not like they weren't expecting to lose all of it.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2017)

Superstar spinning again this afternoon.  It will definitely be cold enough to blow tonight, but there's a big juicy window of opportunity coming Monday night that will certainly be enough to open with or without tonight.


----------



## Jully (Nov 3, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Superstar spinning again this afternoon.  It will definitely be cold enough to blow tonight, but there's a big juicy window of opportunity coming Monday night that will certainly be enough to open with or without tonight.



I wonder if we will see them make snow tonight on the ridge. I would guess and assume not, especially after being burned trying to open earlier this week. I will not be surprised if they do though.


----------



## slatham (Nov 3, 2017)

While some models show temps are marginal but doable tonight, NWS has K Peak only getting to 32. The dew point is forecast to hit 20 so technically they could make some snow but I doubt it. There is a solid, multi day window - even at base of K1 - next week which will put them (and others) in business. There are longer range indications for more seasonable and maybe colder than normal temps thereafter. It's encouraging that right now the cold next week looks to be earlier and stronger than forecasts from a few days ago. This may be a sea change.

Edit: just saw the cams. Sad. It would appear that this weeks snowmaking did nothing but perhaps lower the temp of the ground where they made snow......


----------



## bigbog (Nov 3, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Superstar spinning again this afternoon.  It will definitely be cold enough to blow tonight, but there's a big juicy window of opportunity coming Monday night that will certainly be enough to open with or without tonight.



Next weekend, following snowmaking on either Thursday and/or Friday..look like possible legit ski days.   The temps, at least from Bangor ME forecasters, look good for a day or two here...so the Green Mtns should feel really good.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2017)

K is making snow right now...clear as day on the Superstar cam with the full moon.  Also on the report it says snowmaking on the North Ridge trails.  

Rumor is the guns on Reason and Superstar were for marketing and they made legitimate snow on Rime...some of which may have survived the warm temps.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 4, 2017)

Man...I am PUMPED looking at the forecast!  It's hard to believe but one week from now I strongly believe all the early-season players will be open plus a couple other hills that get to blow enough to open because the forecast is just that good!!  Killington will probably go top-to-bottom by the weekend which means I'll be looking to get on snow soon!  Maybe even a place like Jiminy Peak could open...they'll have the temps for it!  This is awesome!!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 4, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Man...I am PUMPED looking at the forecast!  It's hard to believe but one week from now I strongly believe all the early-season players will be open plus a couple other hills that get to blow enough to open because the forecast is just that good!!  Killington will probably go top-to-bottom by the weekend which means I'll be looking to get on snow soon!  Maybe even a place like Jiminy Peak could open...they'll have the temps for it!  This is awesome!!




K top to bottom by next weekend - I wouldn't get my hopes up to high on that one. I am glad you are a positive person as the internets need more like you.


----------



## slatham (Nov 4, 2017)

I was doubting TBT next weekend but if you take a close look at the GFS, they will be able to make snow to the base of K1 on Mon (late), Tues and Wed night, and then starting Thur night straight through until probably Sunday morning.

They will be able to make snow at the summit, and probably the summit of SS, starting on Monday night 24/7 through next Sunday.

Friday early to Saturday overnight will be ultra efficient snowmaking conditions.

The Euro is colder, longer.....

Thats a lot of time.....


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2017)

slatham said:


> I was doubting TBT next weekend but if you take a close look at the GFS, they will be able to make snow to the base of K1 on Mon (late), Tues and Wed night, and then starting Thur night straight through until probably Sunday morning.
> 
> They will be able to make snow at the summit, and probably the summit of SS, starting on Monday night 24/7 through next Sunday.
> 
> ...


Can but will they is the question.  K seems to like to solidify what they have up top and then and only then start moving downhill.  I would be on ski off the K1 but stairs back to start the weekend.  Maybe by Sunday all the way down.  Want TTB fast?  I suggest SR then.  Doubt they open first now as nothing was made today but with the temps, I have no doubt TTB next weekend.  Maybe even off Barker too.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 4, 2017)

machski said:


> Can but will they is the question.  K seems to like to solidify what they have up top and then and only then start moving downhill.  I would be on ski off the K1 but stairs back to start the weekend.  Maybe by Sunday all the way down.  Want TTB fast?  I suggest SR then.  Doubt they open first now as nothing was made today but with the temps, I have no doubt TTB next weekend.  Maybe even off Barker too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Could even be another TTB opening day for them depending on when they start to blow. Its not like they have a head start on upper T2 right now.


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2017)

Jully said:


> Could even be another TTB opening day for them depending on when they start to blow. Its not like they have a head start on upper T2 right now.


Maybe but I still think Barker base temps will be marginal til late week.  Given the temps I see for Tuesday night, they should be able to blow T2 open for Wednesday morning.  Time will tell if they do.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2017)

Hearing some rumblings from my Mount Snow sources that they are very eager to show what their new system can do this week. If so, look for them in the top to bottom equation next weekend....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 5, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> I would have to look at ours (we have both), but I think the K3000 will take up to 600 CFM if you have it. The K2000 a few hundred.
> 
> Never had the pleasure to use an SR7, the closest thing I have used is an Omichron. That's another great gun.


SR7 last season on our meter sled was in the high 200-low 300 range. I expect it's big brother wouldn't be more than 700. I've never run a K-gun but SR guns make great snow. 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## slatham (Nov 5, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Hearing some rumblings from my Mount Snow sources that they are very eager to show what their new system can do this week. If so, look for them in the top to bottom equation next weekend....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Hum, that would be interesting. Given current model runs I'd say they have a solid chance if they are aggressive. While it will be cold enough to make snow early in the week, unfortunately the best of the cold doesn't come until the weeeknd, and the timing will be key, with the Euro early on Friday and GFS overnight Friday (though given yesterday when it completely lost the cold snap I am going Euro).


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2017)

slatham said:


> Hum, that would be interesting. Given current model runs I'd say they have a solid chance if they are aggressive. While it will be cold enough to make snow early in the week, unfortunately the best of the cold doesn't come until the weeeknd, and the timing will be key, with the Euro early on Friday and GFS overnight Friday (though given yesterday when it completely lost the cold snap I am going Euro).



This is consistent to what that same crew did at Wildcat on the first year after fixing their snowmaking clusterfuck.

EDIT: I'm calling it: ski season starts this week.
http://bit.ly/2heuBMU


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2017)

machski said:


> Maybe but I still think Barker base temps will be marginal til late week.  Given the temps I see for Tuesday night, they should be able to blow T2 open for Wednesday morning.  Time will tell if they do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Heard Some rumblings about wed. I think soft opening Friday.  I will be there Friday.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Hearing some rumblings from my Mount Snow sources that they are very eager to show what their new system can do this week. If so, look for them in the top to bottom equation next weekend....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



have they finished the dam? Last I talked to anyone down there it was not complete yet.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2017)

just about everything K blew Friday night disappeared again. At least what was on SS.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> just about everything K blew Friday night disappeared again. At least what was on SS.



Starting tonight and then into the weekend they will get alot done


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> just about everything K blew Friday night disappeared again. At least what was on SS.


Northridge is holding....guns on tonight 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd bet both my pinkie toes that Killington opens Wednesday.  

They should be concerned though.  They have to be aggressive with top-to-bottom and expansion because there's going to be a lot of competition from other hills this year.  If they're not top-to-bottom by Sunday there's a problem...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> have they finished the dam? Last I talked to anyone down there it was not complete yet.


Dam is finished, West Lake is topped off. The system passed it's testing last week. The proverbial keys were handed over to Mount Snow by the reps from Torrent last week. Game on! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Dam is finished, West Lake is topped off. The system passed it's testing last week. The proverbial keys were handed over to Mount Snow by the reps from Torrent last week. Game on!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I was pretty concerned about a month ago given how dry it was...then it's seemed like it hasn't stopped raining since!


----------



## Jully (Nov 6, 2017)

The River tweeting about opening by the weekend. Not much info there, but I hope they push for a midweek opening if possible. It would be cool to see K and SR open within hours of one another again. What snow K made over the weekend on the ridge, if any sticks around, should give them at least a few hour edge over SR if SR chooses to go for it.


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2017)

Jully said:


> The River tweeting about opening by the weekend. Not much info there, but I hope they push for a midweek opening if possible. It would be cool to see K and SR open within hours of one another again. What snow K made over the weekend on the ridge, if any sticks around, should give them at least a few hour edge over SR if SR chooses to go for it.


I pretty much fully expect that to happen unless this cold shot comes up short initially.  Given the temps Friday night (I'm hearing single digits and possible record lows), I am almost expecting TTB on Locke by Saturday midday if not from first chair.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2017)

Wildcat is opening Saturday
[FONT=&quot]The  Snowmaking Pumps have been turned on.  Water is pumping up to the  summit.  Snowmaking is underway!  Saturday is the day!  We're planning  to open for our 60th Anniversary Season on Saturday, November 11,  2017!!  MEOW MEOW...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]More details to follow but right now we're all excited and getting ready to welcome you back. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'll see you on the mountain![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-Nate 
[/FONT]


----------



## slatham (Nov 7, 2017)

My bet is K tomorrow (yes, Wednesday) for pass holders and Thursday for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Nov 7, 2017)

*Mt snow wins!*

I believe Mt. Snow was the first to open in the east 11/10/07. They had just put in the fan guns and wanted to show off their capabilities. They succeeded. This was pre-stairway of course.






http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/19796-Mt-Snow-11-10-07


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

Sunday River got more production than expected last night. Tomorrow or Thursday is a real possibility!


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

Sugarloaf blowing snow as well. SL has said they are aiming for Thanksgiving, so I doubt they'll do this weekend, but next weekend is a real possibility.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2017)

ss20 said:


> I'd bet both my pinkie toes that Killington opens Wednesday.
> 
> They should be concerned though.  They have to be aggressive with top-to-bottom and expansion because there's going to be a lot of competition from other hills this year.  If they're not top-to-bottom by Sunday there's a problem...


I wouldn't count on it.  That hasn't been Ks recent operating plan no matter if several other mountains are open or not.  Seems they always pound the Ridge solid to have 2-3 options up there.  I think I recall one year I was skiing lower East Fall before they had connected to the base on Snowdon.   Yet despite getting beat most years with ttb better vertical products by other players, K still does the most early season business 



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't count on it.  That hasn't been Ks recent operating plan no matter if several other mountains are open or not.  Seems they always pound the Ridge solid to have 2-3 options up there.  I think I recall one year I was skiing lower East Fall before they had connected to the base on Snowdon.   Yet despite getting beat most years with ttb better vertical products by other players, K still does the most early season business
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Early season crowds this year will be interesting. First weekend with skiing in NE this year could see 4 or 5 places throughout NE. Bretton Woods, SR, K, Wildcat, Mt Snow, maybe even more. Should be really nice crowd wise!

I agree that K will probably not be TTB this weekend either. MAYBE Sunday afternoon, but I doubt it.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2017)

Mount Snow just announced their plans to open this Saturday!


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2017)

While it seems amazing with the number of areas opening up together this year, remember today is November 7th and we haven't had any skiing to date.  This is rather late for day 1.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 7, 2017)

Jully said:


> Early season crowds this year will be interesting. First weekend with skiing in NE this year could see 4 or 5 places throughout NE. Bretton Woods, SR, K, Wildcat, Mt Snow, maybe even more. Should be really nice crowd wise!
> 
> I agree that K will probably not be TTB this weekend either. MAYBE Sunday afternoon, but I doubt it.



Yea an abnormal year because k wouldve been open for weeks had it not been for warmth. I like how other mtns are taking advantage of this cold snap


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 7, 2017)

Wildcat just said they'll open Sat !!!


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

machski said:


> While it seems amazing with the number of areas opening up together this year, remember today is November 7th and we haven't had any skiing to date.  This is rather late for day 1.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



An 11/11 opening is one of the earlier openings for Wildcat, Mt. Snow, and decently average for Bretton Woods though.

While K and SR are late to open because of weather, other places are earlier to open because of the (different) weather happening now!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2017)

it's official - _12:24 pm 11/07/17--_Its time to get this season started  Killington fans. Killington Resort will open for Season Pass and Express  Card holders only on Wednesday, November 8. No day tickets will be  available on opening day.

Hopefully for all on Thursday


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> it's official - _12:24 pm 11/07/17--_Its time to get this season started  Killington fans. Killington Resort will open for Season Pass and Express  Card holders only on Wednesday, November 8. No day tickets will be  available on opening day.
> 
> Hopefully for all on Thursday



Real cute video they posted to go with it.


----------



## shwilly (Nov 7, 2017)

Does a passholder day count for the sake of ss20's toes?






Great news. Let's get the season started!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2017)

Hats off to Mt. Snow!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 7, 2017)

Even Cannon is making snow right now.


----------



## slatham (Nov 7, 2017)

slatham said:


> My bet is K tomorrow (yes, Wednesday) for pass holders and Thursday for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry to be boastful -  I am usually wrong. But not in this case. K open for pass holders tomorrow.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 7, 2017)

shwilly said:


> Does a passholder day count for the sake of ss20's toes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap - an actual good band posted on AZ!

Sorry - I'm still traumatized by my years at UMaine Farmington in the 90s, and the absolute shit music everybody loved (Phish, Dead, and worse)


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2017)

shwilly said:


> Does a passholder day count for the sake of ss20's toes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh oh...it better!!!


----------



## FBGM (Nov 7, 2017)

Killington will open with best product. And be packed and it should be. Race gate trail getting pounded like I would LV. Good on em for getting the pro gate bashers there so early in season. Rest will follow this weekend with marginal TTB. Mt Blow will have same thin spread TTB fan gun ribbon of death despite all the money thrown at so called improvements. Dentist Jeff will huff his dentist gass and say best mountain and product ever. NH skinareas will surprise all this weekend with better snow and terrain open thanks to colder temps. No one will go. Jell-O shots and jagerbombs for all jersey blownhards on turnpike Friday night!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 7, 2017)

FBGM said:


> Killington will open with best product. And be packed and it should be. Race gate trail getting pounded like I would LV. Good on em for getting the pro gate bashers there so early in season. Rest will follow this weekend with marginal TTB. Mt Blow will have same thin spread TTB fan gun ribbon of death despite all the money thrown at so called improvements. Dentist Jeff will huff his dentist gass and say best mountain and product ever. NH skinareas will surprise all this weekend with better snow and terrain open thanks to colder temps. No one will go. Jell-O shots and jagerbombs for all jersey blownhards on turnpike Friday night!


Is this a serious post?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2017)

FBGM said:


> Killington will open with best product. And be packed and it should be. Race gate trail getting pounded like I would LV. Good on em for getting the pro gate bashers there so early in season. Rest will follow this weekend with marginal TTB. Mt Blow will have same thin spread TTB fan gun ribbon of death despite all the money thrown at so called improvements. Dentist Jeff will huff his dentist gass and say best mountain and product ever. NH skinareas will surprise all this weekend with better snow and terrain open thanks to colder temps. No one will go. Jell-O shots and jagerbombs for all jersey blownhards on turnpike Friday night!



Killington will open with best product - where you have to walk up and down a stair case to get to this product. Then more than half the trail will be taken up by race clubs needing to get on the slopes to do there early season drills. thinking NH sounds like the best bet from your description


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

jcb890 said:


> is this a serious post?



lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Is this a serious post?



It reads like an Asian person's attempt at forming a paragraph in English after a mere few ESL classes.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Is this a serious post?



I don't know...but I seriously just laughed out loud reading it at work.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> It reads like an Asian person's attempt at forming a paragraph in English after a mere few ESL classes.



LOL - good one.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 7, 2017)

FBGM said:


> Killington will open with best product. And be packed and it should be. Race gate trail getting pounded like I would LV. Good on em for getting the pro gate bashers there so early in season. Rest will follow this weekend with marginal TTB. *Mt Blow will have same thin spread TTB fan gun ribbon of death despite all the money thrown at so called improvements. Dentist Jeff will huff his dentist gass and say best mountain and product ever.* NH skinareas will surprise all this weekend with better snow and terrain open thanks to colder temps. No one will go. Jell-O shots and jagerbombs for all jersey blownhards on turnpike Friday night!


This was my favorite part (bold).
Killington rulez!
Mount Snow droolz!

What is a skinarea?  Is that like how truck stops are generally seen as homosexual hotspots?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2017)

by the by - K will be open to the general public daily beginning Thursday, November 9 at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## slatham (Nov 7, 2017)

Gotta hand it to Mt Snow - announcing an opening before even turning a gun on!


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll be at snow Saturday.  Early Skiing is better than no skiing!


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 7, 2017)

Killington will be putting the majority of it's snowmaking on Superstar, which won't be open until after Thanksgiving weekend.  Go somewhere else, it's going to suck.


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

slatham said:


> Gotta hand it to Mt Snow - announcing an opening before even turning a gun on!



Wildcat did a similar thing. They may have JUST started making snow when they announced.


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2017)

Highway Star said:


> Killington will be putting the majority of it's snowmaking on Superstar, which won't be open until after Thanksgiving weekend.  Go somewhere else, it's going to suck.



I see, the classic "Killington sucks, don't go there." Everyone knows you're the biggest K homer on Kzone and across the internet, you obviously think Killington will crush it this weekend.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 7, 2017)

to ski or to not ski, that is the question
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of the north ridge triple,
Or to take arms against a Sea of Jerrys,
And by opposing end them: to schuss, to ski


----------



## catskillman (Nov 7, 2017)

Mt Snow and Wildcat will be opening on Saturday


----------



## moresnow (Nov 7, 2017)

Did you hear the news? 

Wildcat and Mt Snow will open Saturday.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Did you hear the news?
> 
> Wildcat and Mt Snow will open Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



:lol:

Did you hear Killington is hosting the Women's World Cup???


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2017)

ss20 said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> Did you hear Killington is hosting the Women's World Cup???


Did you know the World Cup racers wear skin tight GS suits while racing? [emoji12] [emoji33] [emoji12] [emoji16] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## FBGM (Nov 8, 2017)

Illy killy sprinkler system full blast. Boyz and me hit 95 north passing up the Mecca of Hunta since peak resorts no make snow there. Crew rolling deep with addidas track jackets. Will be at bar at noon for shots. Jello and bombs. Chilly Willy out to get yo girl.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2017)

Warm up your Scottyspeak translator...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2017)

Mods, can we get an IP check? This has to be a ghost of a past AZer...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Sunday River hasn't announced an actual date yet?  Would've assumed they would've committed to a date by now.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 8, 2017)

Jully said:


> I see, the classic "Killington sucks, don't go there." Everyone knows you're the biggest K homer on Kzone and across the internet, you obviously think Killington will crush it this weekend.



No.....?  Killington is run by a bunch of incompetent clowns.  Seriously, go elsewhere.


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> So Sunday River hasn't announced an actual date yet?  Would've assumed they would've committed to a date by now.



I agree its odd. I wonder that since they lost the first to open crown to K, they are just going to hold off until Saturday or maybe Friday and open TTB. Then again I do not know what the snow situation on upper Locke - Midstation looks like, maybe tomorrow is not possible.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 8, 2017)

They've said before the weekend, so I'm guessing Friday.  As you said they didn't get the first to open, so why bother especially since they are so far away from a larger population.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 8, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> they didn't get the first to open, so why bother



Does this REALLY fool anyone?  

I've always wondered about this, the whole east coast _"first to open"_ thing seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 8, 2017)

why do A-Basin and Loveland race every year then, too?


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does this REALLY fool anyone?
> 
> I've always wondered about this, the whole east coast _"first to open"_ thing seems ridiculous to me.



I think it may influence a lot of people. Many people believe early season snow and snowmaking strongly influence ski conditions in February (at least many people who I know), so it is understandable for those same people to be fooled by the first to open title meaning something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does this REALLY fool anyone?
> 
> I've always wondered about this, the whole east coast _"first to open"_ thing seems ridiculous to me.


Many years there's a story in one to several local New England  newspapers about ski season starting if not also a TV news segment.  

The place that opens second doesn't get that.  I have no idea what the marketing value is for that, but it has to be worth something

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Nov 8, 2017)

Okemo will be opening on Saturday too ... https://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/conditions-report/


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 9, 2017)

Do you guys think Mt. Snow will be crowded this weekend?  I have never gone out opening weekend, so not sure what to expect.


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you guys think Mt. Snow will be crowded this weekend?



Haha! I’ve never been opening weekend myself but I just always assume the answer to this question is “F*** yes!”


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Warm up your Scottyspeak translator...



I  think Scottylanguage is the best lanuage in the world.:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 9, 2017)

ScottySkis said:


> I  think Scottylanguage is the best lanuage in the world.:razz::razz::razz:



It's all good Scotty! No offense meant, I find it makes me pay attention to reading closely! :beer:


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> I agree its odd. I wonder that since they lost the first to open crown to K, they are just going to hold off until Saturday or maybe Friday and open TTB. Then again I do not know what the snow situation on upper Locke - Midstation looks like, maybe tomorrow is not possible.


Midstation was still thin yesterday afternoon but looking at SR's shot of the day, Barker Basin filled in nicely overnight.  Waiting til Saturday and just promising Locke.  I'd bet on more.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2017)

this is on SR snow report right now.
Keep your eye on the Mountain Report over the next few days for updates on lifts and trails. If things go according to plan, we will be skiing and riding top to bottom by Sunday. If things go perfectly, we could be there by Saturday! 

Our snowmakers will be back on the hill overnight to continue blasting T2, Jim's Whim, Jungle Road, Ecstasy, Right Stuff and Sunday Punch from top to bottom. With the amount of snow our snowmakers have been producing, you can expect to see a few jib features in Barker Basin for opening weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2017)

I will be checking the Bretton woods site tomorrow morning.


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2017)

Just got an email:


Bretton Woods Powder Alert
Ski for FREE tomorrow!


Bretton Woods is excited to announce we will be open for the day tomorrow, November 10 from 1-4pm. You're invited to come take some runs for fun and help support Omni Hotels & Resorts' Say Goodnight to Hunger campaign.  




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Nov 9, 2017)

Edd said:


> Just got an email:
> 
> 
> Bretton Woods Powder Alert
> ...



Pretty cool! Being the second to open is impressive given all the players in the race. Free lift ticket tomorrow with a canned good and only $25 all weekend is also really nice!


----------

